# Yoda Bear



## Schoenie (Sep 25, 2020)

How strange that this should be my first post. I stumbled upon this forum in May of 2013, having just convinced my wife after a week of begging to adopt a dog that our mutual best friend had been trying to place. I never created an account, but I followed along with all the stories from the regulars with excitement.

Your name was Yona, and your people were moving to Arizona without you. All we knew is that you were a German shepherd mix, I didn't know a thing about shepherds, and I couldn't get enough of those big brown eyes. The morning after your first night with us, you slunk into the bathroom while I got ready and rested your head on my foot. I was hooked.

Yona turned into Yoda, not because of the way your ears laid like everyone thought, but because our goddaughter called you that. It stuck, and off we went. I read as much as I could get my hands on, every thread and article, to better understand. We learned together, you and I. I am lucky that you were so patient, so effortlessly good, because I made a lot of mistakes in the beginning. You were scared of skateboards and fireworks, and hid in the tub until your legs couldn't get you over the side anymore. We got compliments anywhere we went and you loved the attention. You weren't much of a dog dog, but you sure loved your people. How we laughed when we discovered that you loved stuffed animals because, and laughed even harder when we realized you didn't destroy them. You carted them around like a toddler, soon amassing an impressive collection. When Osiris died, you were the life raft that kept me afloat.

Last year was the hard. The vet said you had no cartiledge left in your knee, and supplements and pain meds were the way to go. Your other mom had to handle it because I was recovering from brain surgery and the world was a blurry, overwhelming mess. And even though that vile DM was starting already, so sneaky and insidious, you took care of me. You slept on the floor by my the side of the bed when it was too risky for you to be next to me. You were my constant, my protector.

I tried to ask you if you were ready to go. We had already reached the tipping point on the scale, but I was scared. I asked you to tell me, and I shouldn't have been shocked when your response was that you would follow me anywhere, and do whatever I asked of you. Even if it hurt. And so, we tried to make the last week the most glorious of your life within the parameters of a pandemic. Our friends brought you gifts, you ate all the things that you couldn't have before, and my muscles are still aching from sleeping on the floor and trying to memorize the way the hair on your scruff felt between my fingers.

You drifted away in the yard, up against the back fence that you would watch the horses and geese through. Your head was in my lap, your favorite place to be. I will never be the same, my sweet boy. I love you, I love you, I love you.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Run free Yoda!


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

This is such a touching tribute to Yoda. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry for your loss. What a lovely tribute.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

That is beautiful tribute. Such a touching, beautiful love story.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Lovely pic and tribute I am so sorry


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

You write so well, it's a touching tribute to good doggy Yoda. Sorry ❤


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

So sorry about your dog Yoda. Beautiful tribute to him.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

I'll admit it. I cried. You are a wonderful writer who touched on many of the seemingly little things that make our dogs such a large part of ourselves.


----------



## GS2020 (Sep 8, 2020)

Incredibly touching. May Yoda be at peace.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My deepest sympathy, and tears, for your loss. It seems you rescued each other, in your story.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

What a wonderful tribute. Thank you for sharing those moments in time with us.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm so happy for your gain. 
RIP Yoda


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Very nice tribute to your special boy. Rest in peace Yoda, peace to you.


----------

